# Never Summer Summit or Jones Solution



## jstumpf (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all, 

This is a bit of a long shot, but has anyone ridden both the Jones Solution and the Never Summer Summit and can give me a comparison? I'm looking at ponying up the bucks for a production split and have narrowed it down to these two. I currently have an 09/10 NS Heritage and am totally in love with the way it rides, but have also heard spectacular things about the Solution. Either one is a pricey proposition, but worth it if the ride is good and the quality is top notch. I'll be riding in the Cascades mostly, so a lot of wet powder in the winter and some glacier/corn in the shoulder seasons.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I havn't ridden either... Killclimbz may know a bit about both though

My honest opinion, and I'm a Never Summer lover

I would put my money on Jones over NS for a split any day....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you can't go wrong with either one...

personally i like the design of NS's camber the most, and its the first year for Jones... so their stuff is bound to get even better in the future.

either way, these are two of the top boards in the split market - you can't go wrong.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't ridden either board, but I can you tell you that the quality on the Jones is top notch. I have seen them in person and damn they look so well built. If it was my money, it would go to the Jones.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If it'll help your decision, Jones Snowboards are built by Nidecker.

That's about all I have to contribute.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Kyle Miller did a great review on Burton's new splitboard over on splitboard.com He seems pretty knowledgable about splits from all the tours he has gone on.

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Review-- The Burton FreeBird: Setting the Info Free!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah if I wre you i'd post this question on that splitboard forum.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the Summit R.C. non split. The things a fucking AK pow rocket with the taper, set back, and reverse camber you land in the backseat and you springboard right back on top. I've landed on some gnarly rocks with it as well and it's survived pretty damn well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the second or third season for the Summit and like mentioned before the first for the Solution. I tend to shy away from first year products. Not always. I haven't ridden the Summit R but I do have an old Summit split. It's still a great ride for splitting. I have no problems taking it down steep hard pack stuff or powder. Of course it's a great pow stick. With the rocker camber and vario grip, the current model has to be better. You also have the option of the Raptor (think hard charging big mountain slayer) or the Heritage for splits. It's not just the Summit. Another cool thing is your board is made to order by the Blaho brothers. So instead of coming from some factory overseas they are made stateside and with great attention to detail. Their craftsmanship is amazing. 

I am sure the Solution is a nice ride, the main difference I can see right away is durability. It was pretty obvious that after checking out some of the other Jones models that the Neversummer boards were more bombproof. Don't underestimate that need for bc riding. A broken stick can lead to a huge epic depending on where it happens. Not that I am saying the Jones will have a problem with it, it would probably be more of how well the board wears question. I do hope to get to demo one this season. 

Personally I'd go with one of the Neversummer models. I am planning on getting a Raptor split myself.


----------



## jstumpf (Sep 19, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> This is the second or third season for the Summit and like mentioned before the first for the Solution. I tend to shy away from first year products. Not always. I haven't ridden the Summit R but I do have an old Summit split. It's still a great ride for splitting. I have no problems taking it down steep hard pack stuff or powder. Of course it's a great pow stick. With the rocker camber and vario grip, the current model has to be better. You also have the option of the Raptor (think hard charging big mountain slayer) or the Heritage for splits. It's not just the Summit. Another cool thing is your board is made to order by the Blaho brothers. So instead of coming from some factory overseas they are made stateside and with great attention to detail. Their craftsmanship is amazing.
> 
> I am sure the Solution is a nice ride, the main difference I can see right away is durability. It was pretty obvious that after checking out some of the other Jones models that the Neversummer boards were more bombproof. Don't underestimate that need for bc riding. A broken stick can lead to a huge epic depending on where it happens. Not that I am saying the Jones will have a problem with it, it would probably be more of how well the board wears question. I do hope to get to demo one this season.
> 
> Personally I'd go with one of the Neversummer models. I am planning on getting a Raptor split myself.


Yeah, I think the durability issue is one of my biggest concerns. The prototypes and demos for Jones have gotten good reviews for construction, but I'm definitely concerned about what'll happen with the production models coming from Tunisia. I suppose my biggest concern with the Summit is just how well it'll ride on icy/crappy conditions being so set back and tapered. The board itself is stunning (it was looking at Vman's pics in the Never Summer thread that had me really second-guessing my decision to pick up Jones) and the quality with NS boards is some of the best in the business.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get the Raptor if you want a big mountain board with the chops to handle icy stuff. 

I've taken my Summit down plenty of icy chutes, but it's Colorado ice not PNW. Ours tends to be more like Styrofoam at worst. The Raptor is the replacement for the Titan. It has a set back but a more aggressive flex pattern and big mountain shape. It was fantastic on chutes and pillows for me. The set back is more akin to what the Jones Solution will have with a rocker/camber design. It really sounds like the board you are looking for.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Big thing to note with the Raptor directional flex and directional r.c. technology.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^I probably should have said that. The Solution is a directional shape too I believe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah the directional R.c. is different I rode the raptor a few days and just couldn't get into it. I'll give it a go again this fall at the Loveland Demo's and set my stance back a little to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's definitely a board to charge the mountain on, not the park. I had a blast on it. Pretty sure I had my stance set back on it too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For pow I'm going with the Jones Hovercraft, and NS Heritage for all-mountain...if that helps at all. I've handled all the Jones boards in person when I went to the Deeper Premier. They do seem well built.

I didn't know they were made by Nidecker though. If that's true, I know they made some solid boards in the past, although I've never owned or ridden one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, definitely made by Nidecker. I asked Jeremy myself.


----------

